# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک درباره تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی

## sin fc

سلام. آقا من یه رفیقی دارم که اتفاقا درسش عالیه. رشته ی ریاضیه. میخواد بیاد تجربی. فقط از بابت معدل میترسه. معدل سوم ریاضیش بالای 19 میشه . میترسه وقتی بیاد تجربی دیگه از اثر خوب معدلی که برای خودش ایجاد کرده خبری نباشه! در واقع اینطوری بگم بهتون که میگه منی که نمره زیست ندارم مثلا از کسی که نمره ی 19/5 زیست داره عقب ترم  چون نمره ای ندارم و 100 درصد کارم بسته به کنکوره در حالی که اون کسی که مثلا 19/5 داره کارش آسون تره. نمره شیمی کمی هم آورده اما بقیه رو خیلی خوب گرفته. توصیتون چیه حالا؟ آیا کلا به نظرتون تغییر رشته خوبه یا بد؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید...

----------


## specialops

> سلام. آقا من یه رفیقی دارم که اتفاقا درسش عالیه. رشته ی ریاضیه. میخواد بیاد تجربی. فقط از بابت معدل میترسه. معدل سوم ریاضیش بالای 19 میشه . میترسه وقتی بیاد تجربی دیگه از اثر خوب معدلی که برای خودش ایجاد کرده خبری نباشه! در واقع اینطوری بگم بهتون که میگه منی که نمره زیست ندارم مثلا از کسی که نمره ی 19/5 زیست داره عقب ترم  چون نمره ای ندارم و 100 درصد کارم بسته به کنکوره در حالی که اون کسی که مثلا 19/5 داره کارش آسون تره. نمره شیمی کمی هم آورده اما بقیه رو خیلی خوب گرفته. توصیتون چیه حالا؟ آیا کلا به نظرتون تغییر رشته خوبه یا بد؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید...


*داداش من یه توضیحاتی این جا دادم شاید به درد خورد 
سوالی هم داشتی بپرس اگه بتونم جواب میدم (همون جا بپرسی بهتره نقل قول یا تگ کن ببینم جواب میدم)
http://forum.konkur.in/thread26410.html*

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام. آقا من یه رفیقی دارم که اتفاقا درسش عالیه. رشته ی ریاضیه. میخواد بیاد تجربی. فقط از بابت معدل میترسه. معدل سوم ریاضیش بالای 19 میشه . میترسه وقتی بیاد تجربی دیگه از اثر خوب معدلی که برای خودش ایجاد کرده خبری نباشه! در واقع اینطوری بگم بهتون که میگه منی که نمره زیست ندارم مثلا از کسی که نمره ی 19/5 زیست داره عقب ترم  چون نمره ای ندارم و 100 درصد کارم بسته به کنکوره در حالی که اون کسی که مثلا 19/5 داره کارش آسون تره. نمره شیمی کمی هم آورده اما بقیه رو خیلی خوب گرفته. توصیتون چیه حالا؟ آیا کلا به نظرتون تغییر رشته خوبه یا بد؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید...


سلام
دوست عزیز اون درسهایی که مشترک هستن تطبیق داده میشن اما اون درسهایی که مشترک نیستن مثل زیست، همون درصد زیست که تو کنکور میزنن دوستتون حساب میشه

----------


## sin fc

> سلام
> دوست عزیز اون درسهایی که مشترک هستن تطبیق داده میشن اما اون درسهایی که مشترک نیستن مثل زیست، همون درصد زیست که تو کنکور میزنن دوستتون حساب میشه


بله درسته. رفیقم این موضوعو میدونه. اما مدام میگه منی که نمره ندارم هرچیم خوب بزنم به پای اون کسی که نمره 20 داره نمیرسم. مثلا فرض کنید یه کسی با نمره 20 بیاد زیستشو بزنه 70 ، ارزشش بیشتر از کسیه که بدون نمره بیاد بزنه 70! اینه سوالش...

----------


## artim

تاپیک تکراری
تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی برای ِسوم دبیرستانی

کمک در مورد تغییر رشته

----------

